# Which Brands Should Be In A Collection?



## alexcanton-dutari (Jun 28, 2013)

I learned here that Girard-Perregaux, though being fine watches, are not on the same level as Omega, Rolex... Of course, no way I could spend thousands of US dollars on a watch. Nevertheless, could someone give me a few brands that are a "must" in a collection? I like the mechanical watches, with the self-winding coming in second. I have a Certina from the 50s and a Nivada that hasn't been dated, yet.... Thanks for our input.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

It depends on what you want and how much money you have!

My means are fairly modest, so I have some Seikos, a G-shock, a Kronos diver, a Steinhart and a vintage Omega (I'm very happy with my collection which does change fairly regularly). I'd like a Rolex sub, and I'd really like a Speedmaster, but right now I can't justify the expense. Money no object, I'd have a PP dress, an IWC Portuguese, a couple of Rolexes (Vintage Sub and GMT-master) and a Speedy moonwatch. And maybe an AP?


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

not at all interested in brands - if beans taste nice I don't reject them because it didn't say Heinz on the can. a collection should contain whatever the heck you feel like collecting. I am of course not knocking the main 4 or 5 manufacturers even if most of their stuff is way overpriced and extremely dull :lol:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I tend to go my the "engine" rather than the "bodywork". For a mechanical chrono, the ETA 7750 is tried and tested automatic. The ETA 2824 is a similarly well tested "wind up". I set my Breitling by my Seiko 7A38! (Still one of the most accurate watches that i have - and a good looker too!) A collection is absolutely necessary though as you will struggle to find a watch that does for every occasion (assuming that you are a WIS like the rest of us!). 

Mike


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Rotundus said:


> not at all interested in brands - if beans taste nice I don't reject them because it didn't say Heinz on the can. *a collection should contain whatever the heck you feel like collecting*. I am of course not knocking the main 4 or 5 manufacturers even if most of their stuff is way overpriced and extremely dull :lol:


^ That more or less sums it up I think :thumbup: Buy what you like, not what you think you should like


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Another one agreeing with Des.

My own vintage collection (wrist and pocket watches) comprises 3 Omegas, an Enicar, a Marvin, a Cauny, a Lip, 2 Smiths, a Yema, a Bulova and an Optima. Take out the Omegas and the Bulova and how many world famous brands are left? Don't care, they're all different and I love 'em!


----------



## alexcanton-dutari (Jun 28, 2013)

*I tend to agree with all of you guys. My oldest son has a vintage Tissot that I gave him some years ago. He has a brand new one but gets more questions about the old one -- smaller, "girlier," .... great conversation piece. Mike, what does WIS mean? I'm from Panama -- as in the Panama Canal -- and don't know some expressions.*


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

alexcanton-dutari said:


> *Mike, what does WIS mean?*


WIS = Watch Idiot Savant - There is even a website for it: http://watchidiotsavants.com/

Quote: What's a Watch Idiot Savant or "WIS" you might ask? It is a term for a watch "nut". We collect watches and tend to know more about watches than one person should. Most people have one or two watches. Oh no, not a WIS. We have 5, 10, 20, 30 or more sometimes.....

:thumbup:


----------



## alexcanton-dutari (Jun 28, 2013)

Watch idiiot savant..... definitely sounds like this old guy...


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Davey P said:


> Quote: What's a Watch Idiot Savant or "WIS" you might ask? It is a term for a watch "nut". We collect watches and tend to know more about watches than one person should. Most people have one or two watches. Oh no, not a WIS. We have 5, 10, 20, 30 or more sometimes.....
> 
> :thumbup:


Brilliant! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

i genuinely thought it was What's In Side - we like the internals more than the externals somethings

I would like to wear my C89 IWC with the back off and the strap the wrong way round - who cares that i can't tell the time :lol:

Back on thread, buy what you like and not what you think you should like. most collections will have a Omega, Seiko and Rolex at one time or another, but don't feel compelled if you don't like any of these


----------



## alexcanton-dutari (Jun 28, 2013)

Well, I do have an Omega Constellation that I got for US 12.00 in the early 70s... And I always thought that Seiko was not up to par... It seems that there's a lot I'll learn here. Thank you.


----------



## clockworkorange (Jan 9, 2012)

my collection is a bit of everything really from silver and gold trench type fixed lugs style which i think always look great with decent two part straps , early 50's omega ,5 or 6 chronographs some waiting for repair , smiths jump hour ,memorex alarm ,large cauny prima , early girard bumper auto ,large orient yearly date thing ,a few seikos ,lots of 70s led'S bulova beta nova etc a few russian ones poljot one cant remember

the list go's on some i sell most i keep

as long as there a bit different and unusual i just buy them ,they dont need to be expensive to be a nice watch


----------



## alexcanton-dutari (Jun 28, 2013)

Yes, clockworkorange, I agree with you. I'm amazed at the different things that attracts me to a particular watch.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Every collection should include a watch made by The Services Watch Co.,Ltd., unless of course it`s one I want


----------



## alexcanton-dutari (Jun 28, 2013)

I'll check them out, Mach.


----------



## Allthumbsmo (May 16, 2013)

Glad you started this thread Alexcanton, thanks. Hope you don't think I'm hijacking it if I add my appeal.

I've been wondering along similar lines for a while. The main bees that inhabit my headgear are; how do I get hold of an Enicar with the right face as I really want a watch with Saturn on it but, don't want anything too pale and how do I get myself an affordable Omega Seamaster - I like the idea of a hippocampus on the back. On the subject of the latter, the whole Seamaster thing seems to be a minefield. Lots of different models, bezels, numerals etc.

Any advice on narrowing my search is gratefully received.


----------



## alexcanton-dutari (Jun 28, 2013)

I was very lucky with my Omega as it really was a find -- a cousin of my late wife had no idea what he was giving her for twelve US bucks. It's much more than that. There ae quite a few good Seamaasters in e-bay, though they are quite pricey. I like hunting around flea markets...


----------



## Allthumbsmo (May 16, 2013)

Love the idea of hunting round flea markets. I'm afraid our car boot sales don't seem to yield the same sort of bargains very often - I blame a raft of programmes over the last thirty years telling everybody how much their junk is worth.

Sounds like you got an even better deal than a friend of mine who received his Seamaster Professional as part payment on some car restoration work.

Never me... 

On the other hand, The Sun is out, The sky is Blue, There's not a cloud to spoil the view - feels like the first time in years.

Good luck at the markets


----------



## alexcanton-dutari (Jun 28, 2013)

My opinion sounds pretty bad, but the truth is that many people sell stuff whose worth they don't know. And, of you know a bit more... well, it's the payoff of a dling the homework.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

A few TIMEX' never go wrong in a collection, dress watch, divers type and maybe even a more modern Indiglo or Quartz one

But then I'm bound to say that ? ?

:weed:

.


----------



## alexcanton-dutari (Jun 28, 2013)

I've got a Timex 21, year 1972... It's so different from others I've seen around that I wear it at least once a fortnight.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

As far as wristwatches go, I'm very fond of the tank shape and have a number in that style - Hamilton, Wittnauer, Gruen - all from the '40s and '50s and all hand-wound. I also have some old round-case Walthams and Elgins from the same period. On the whole, I prefer American movements - particularly in pocket watches - but I've also been looking out recently for Swiss hand-wind Roamers. These are very nice watches and can be got at a reasonable price. Wittnauer and Gruen, although "American", used imported Swiss movements specially made for the purpose.


----------



## alexcanton-dutari (Jun 28, 2013)

Will Fly, I really appreciated the information of the Swiss movement versus Swiss Made. I have this Waltham which I wasn't sure what it corresponded to. I guess the Swiss printed under 6 o'clock referes to the movement?


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Amphibia!


----------



## alexcanton-dutari (Jun 28, 2013)

Chris.. What does "amphibia" mean? I know it as related to under water... :wallbash: Learning about watches ...


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

The Amphibia is/was an automatic 31 jewel Russian watch, made by Vostok. Available in many models, it has a water resistance of 200 metres and a very good movement.

It's my belief that every collection should include at least one, perhaps the 'scuba' model.

Still widely available on the auction sites...


----------



## alexcanton-dutari (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks, Chris I... for some reason I never thought of Russian watches... I'll look into this one.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I think there's definitely got to be a Seiko in there somewhere....you do realise that a Seiko was the first automatic watch in space? Colonel William Pogue smuggled his own Seiko 6139-6002 on board the Skylab 4 mission in preference to the official Nasa issued Omega....that's why in the WIS community, it's known as a 'Pogue'....usually called a Seiko 'Pepsi' for obvious reasons. Full story here.... 

...and here's mine...


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi Alex - the fact that your Waltham has Incabloc and Swiss on the dial means that it was probably made in Switzerland after the Waltham factory had been sold. The only caveat I have with what I've just said is that the usual official style on Swiss-made watches is "Swiss Made", rather than just "Swiss" - but I'm sure some other, more informed person here will tell me if I'm wrong!


----------



## alexcanton-dutari (Jun 28, 2013)

Will Fly, would you ventura a production year... I guess I'll figure it out if I open it to see the serial number... but, your opinion matters... Thanks!


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

A serial no - plus anything else written on the movement - is essential. Waltham serial numbers from the American years are well documented - the Swiss years may not be as easy. So get the back open - snap or screw - and see what's inside it. If you're not happy with opening it, ask a local watch man to open it and close it for you - and take a photo of the movement for reference. (I always use a macro on the lens to get a good close-up.) Even if there's no serial number of other identification, my watchmender friend has plenty of reference books with visual parts and movement guides.


----------



## aert (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello All,

I am Swiss and my familiy is in the watch busines for more than five generations. I am myself in the watch

manufacturing business for more than thirty years and the question here is one of the most fascinating because

it is the start where a brand or product is or shall be appreciateted now and in the future. If today people and markets

are leaching for all the big brands because they always involve a higher budget it is because the smaller and unknown

brands had never been promoted the same way than the big brands are. But be asured there are hundreds of Swiss watches

the average 'collector' has never heard of. How important those brands are may only answer someone who knows well

the concepts and the history of those watches and by knowing the background you will understand also the exceptional

aspect of a hand wound movement or the main difference in producing watch cases. My aspect of collecting watches which

of course not only should be limited on big brands may also include all watches in a Swiss handpolished steel-case, it may

involve all military and sports watches with a black dial, you also may start to collect watches with fantasy dials or just

watches from the Art-DÃ©co period. If today the Blancpain Fifty Fathoms is a nice thing to have I can asure you that the

inventor of the watch, Jean-Jacques Fiechter, never thought of creating something for the collectors - much more it

was a genuine piece for the french military submarine divers in Toulon equiped with simple AS movement with a Berilium

mass bearing the name Blancpain. But the case was special. Today many brands live from the inventions of the past

and many brands also joined cooperations with big brands - there is no way to call them inferior - there is just a small lack

of prestige because of their unknown existance but the more people become interesting inthose brands there will be also

a market for them in the future. My advice: collect something you like and which YOU see the fascinating thing reflecting

YOUR personal character and not what the market wants. YOU are the market.


----------



## alexcanton-dutari (Jun 28, 2013)

Yes, Aert... it is like many indie -- self-published -- authors who have published very good books but have not been able to do the promotion on the same level as the big ones. I defiitely agree with you. Thank you.


----------



## Allthumbsmo (May 16, 2013)

> But be asured there are hundreds of Swiss watches the average 'collector' has never heard of


Aert

I totally understand your view and wonder if you could make any suggestions regarding those brands. Perhaps, It may require a different thread but, I'm relatively new to watches and would love to know more.

One caveat; I am of but limited means, so maybe I don't really need to know.

Rgds

Maurice


----------



## aert (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello Maurice (Allthumbsmo)

Thank you for your reply. Even you are new in watches you have big advantage - you have all the adventures coming where lots of people have lost their dreams.

You have asked to make any suggestions on brands which I shall mention but bear in mind that there are other criterias to estimate the value of a watch and or if

it deserves a place in your collection. Brands: The old ROAMER, Paul BurÃ©, Musette (la Chaux-de-Fonds), Revue (about 1920), Milus, Grewaco, Amida, Muros,

Buser freres, Cortebert, Fortis are some o the brands. An other way could be to collect watches with steel-cases or just mechanical watches with a tonneau shaped movement etc.

Don't be afraid of the condition of the watches - even if that one is poor - one may always restore the watch and the result at the end is worth a fortune.

If you you need help do not hesistate to bring it up here.

rgds,

aert


----------



## Allthumbsmo (May 16, 2013)

> Brands


Aert

Many thanks for your response. I've already begun on your trail with a modern Roamer Osiris which seemed too good a deal to not buy. The others I'll keep an eye out for. I have to say that, for older watches where possible stainless steel seems a good route to take - a simple polish up could do wonders.

Many thanks again.

Maurice


----------



## ryanm8655 (Jul 6, 2013)

I one day want a nice Cartier, they look so elegant. And a Rolex Daytona would be nice, have a pretty crap replica one.


----------



## aert (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello all,

Thank you for all responses An other brand definitly to collect is FELICITAS Neuchatel which used to produce superb diving watches until the seventy's. Their cases

are of Rolex standard (some in steel some in chrome) sometines even with a screwed crown and immaculate dials. Today absolutely understimated.

Some other brands to follow are Zodiac and Juvenia. If you need an overhole on the case and you want to repolish a steel case is much more to be favoured than a normal metal

because it is less expensive to polish and (for me) the result is nicer.

keep on collecting

kind regards,

aert


----------

